
Inside the NSA's Ultra-Secret China Hacking Group - brown9-2
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/06/10/inside_the_nsa_s_ultra_secret_china_hacking_group
======
bdamm
Here's the link without the annoying cover:

[http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/06/10/inside_the_...](http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/06/10/inside_the_nsa_s_ultra_secret_china_hacking_group?page=0,0)

~~~
contingencies
Context for _Foreign Policy_ again: it's the journal of the Council on Foreign
Relations, summarized by Noam Chomsky as essentially the business input to
American foreign policy. Ask yourself: which business interest does the
publication of this article serve?

------
aswanson
I have no problem with this. China has shown it is willing and able to attack
the us and its government is an extant threat to human freedom. The u.s. isn't
perfect but China is far more repressive comparably.

~~~
joyeuse6701
repressive in some ways, yes speak out against the gov't and you're screwed,
corruption is also significant. On the flip side, China's infrastructure sucks
so much that you can get away with a lot that you can't in the U.S. . First
thought was illegal parking, open defecation and prostitution. I'm not putting
any judgements, I'm just saying in practice it is easier in China to do the
aforementioned than I find it is to do the same in the U.S.!

~~~
tptacek
Until you piss off the wrong local constable and he sentences you to 1 year in
a "reeducation through labor" camp without the benefit of a trial except for
an appeals process deliberately designed to take longer than the 1 year
maximum sentence.

------
touristtam
Interesting read, despite the un-neutral tone.

"The word among NSA officials is that if you want to get promoted or
recognized, get a transfer to TAO as soon as you can."

This quote (page three) begs one question: If the NSA is being recognized in
the american intelligence gathering community as the best place to be, and
that TAO is the better place in the NSA, is this not going to attract lesser
valuable middle manager with higher social skills to get promoted there, to
the detriment of the efficiency of this office?

I mean, as a technical person, I view middle management as a bunch of neds[1]
that you have to get along with unless you have suicidal tendencies, I feel
naturally concerned for NSA techies in spite of consciously knowing they have
highly politicized jobs.

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ned_(Scottish)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ned_\(Scottish\))

------
spoiledtechie
Can we please just post the print version. As this site asks for a signup
which I am not willing to do.

~~~
amitamb
If using chrome try executing following from Console (Right click > Inspect
element)

$("#TB_overlay").remove();$("#TB_window").remove();

~~~
Estragon
Nice. How did you figure that out?

~~~
noarchy
Chrome has a some nice developer tools. OP probably right-clicked the popup
and got the element name, and from there knew exactly what to target.

~~~
codygman
Just to make it known, this particular set of tools isn't chrome exclusive and
Firefox also has these features.

------
mtgx
So is it official? China is the "enemy" now? Otherwise, how are they
justifying the attacks?

~~~
youngerdryas
Are there any grown ups left on HN?

~~~
inthewind
Best go back to email lists and/or nntp.

------
ahel
The ending is a huge load of bollocks.

